# Hey Ted...



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looky what I found...












Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2010)

But... I also found _THIS_ at the same place... 











You can have the DP 660 cover... :rockn:

Gary


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 13, 2010)

nice find gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks mang!

Now... where did Ted (056kid) run off too?

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2010)

He just got back from the Vet, too sore to walk.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

LMAO... I finally hobbled over to Wood's Logging Supply yesterday in Sedro-Wooley... they had a bunch of 066/660 DP covers on the shelf. So I picked one up for him.

They had this snazzy 041 Super with low miles on it for a song... So I picked it up too... 

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 14, 2010)

That looks like a pretty good deal there. I've always liked going to Woods' shop. Too bad their hotsaw guy left...


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

They had a ton of beat up used fallin' saws... (044 046 066) None that I wanted to "resurrect"... 

So the guy plops this 041 Super with a 20" bar on it on the counter. Said a guy traded it in for a new Stihl because he couldbn't keep the muffler bolts from coming loose. 

I said... "I'll take it... " It runs like a raped ape...

I haven't been to the big shop down in Longview. I think that's the main cable yard for Wood's. Too bad the shop in Morton closed down a few years ago. 

Gary


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 14, 2010)

Use that new welder to "fix" the muffler bolts!

I actually have a Dolmar 9010 right now that someone did that to. Where some ideas come from I'll never know.



Mr. HE


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAHA! No kiddin'. In all the years I've been finding old saws... it never ceases to amaze me at how cats will "fix" stuff... 

On another note... I drug the 797 off the shelf yesterday, and fired it up. Let one of my buddies slice through a 35" Doug Fir log with it a few times... He ain't an "old saw collector guy"... But I think he might be now. 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> They had a ton of beat up used fallin' saws... (044 046 066) None that I wanted to "resurrect"...
> 
> So the guy plops this 041 Super with a 20" bar on it on the counter. Said a guy traded it in for a new Stihl because he couldbn't keep the muffler bolts from coming loose.
> 
> ...


The Longview shop is much bigger they have riggen hydraulics and truck accesories. In Longview they are a Husky shop and sedros a Stihl shop. Cowlitz river rigging is about 4 blocks away from Woods and they carry the Stihls down there. Cowlitz is also an impressive shop for what they stock.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure at the time it all makes sense. If the service truck has a welder and no thread lock and you have a job to do...well, you can almost imagine how it would happen. 

I know one time I went to the gas station to fill up a bunch of gas cans, the plastic blitz ones. They start filling one of them and call me over to see the little stream of gas squirting out the side. Turned out a pitchfork had poked a neat little hole. Trouble was I knew I needed every bit of gas I could haul with the seven cans I had with me. It was also a new can. So I open up the tool box of tricks and start looking at what I might have. Ta-Da! A Stainless sheet metal screw and a foam ear plug later and that can was good to go again. It worked so well that we used that can till it was faded pink and the bottom wore through. My guys (smart alec's that they are) cut the "fix" out and gave it to me before tossing the can, it's in the shop somewhere now. LOL



Mr. HE


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... I finally hobbled over to Wood's Logging Supply yesterday in Sedro-Wooley... they had a bunch of 066/660 DP covers on the shelf. So I picked one up for him.
> 
> They had this snazzy 041 Super with low miles on it for a song... So I picked it up too...
> 
> Gary




Is Stihl going to stop manufacturing those muffler covers? 


That old Stihl looks pretty good...Nice find I spent a winter in Concrete and always liked dealing with woods in Sedro Wooley...It is too bad about the one in Morton


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cody, From what I gather... the ones made for the 046 might have already been discontinued. Wood's must have had about 6 or 7 on the shelf for the 066.

They also make their own... 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't understand what happened in Morton. It closed about a year after I moved back. It was a shock the way the place was run. You'd go in on a Saturday, when it was supposed to be open, and it would be closed. This also was going on during the week. This meant you had to go on into Chehalis or Longview. I started just going on into Chehalis. I wanted to patronize a business that was open when it said it would be open. 

I realize that the logging shutdown/slowdown in the area was hard, but to not be open for customers really was the final blow. 

I bought my first chainsaw from the Morton shop in the 1980s and it was a good place, although a bit intimidating for girls to venture into. Oh, I also could find rubber calks there too. In the right size. 

Morton is a bit depressing, except the movie theater is going and they have drawings for free popcorn before the movie. They also give a lecture on turning off cell phones. 

But there are lots of empty storefronts too.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Morton sure ain't what it used to be I agree... we always would stop at Wood's Logging back in the 80's and 90's when we were up there fishing Riffe Lake.

The fishing is still good... but alas not mush else still is... 

Gary


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 15, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> They had a ton of beat up used fallin' saws... (044 046 066) None that I wanted to "resurrect"...
> 
> So the guy plops this 041 Super with a 20" bar on it on the counter. Said a guy traded it in for a new Stihl because he couldbn't keep the muffler bolts from coming loose.
> 
> ...



do you know what they wanted for one of thoes 066? i might gest head up there if it is not bad


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn'task... but I've seen them let them go for 200 bucks. But... they are basket cases... you'll put that much or more in them, just to get them in runnin' condition.

Gary


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 15, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I didn'task... but I've seen them let them go for 200 bucks. But... they are basket cases... you'll put that much or more in them, just to get them in runnin' condition.
> 
> Gary



sounds like i wont then thanks


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 15, 2010)

Ted? hey I know that guy. 

looks nice Gary, Just in time too! Il be puttin my saw to work here in a 2 or so weeks if my travels go smooth. i need to go take care of my taxes again now!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 15, 2010)

That'd be you sport... 

The DP is yours mang...

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ted... that cover ever make it over to Lynchburg mang? 

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (May 12, 2010)

Where'd that punk run off to now? 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2010)

Dang, where is that kid? I hope he didn't squish himself tryin' something fancy.

How you been Gary?


----------



## GASoline71 (May 12, 2010)

Good Randy... had the cyst in my bum removed on Monday... so I got a little hitch in my getalong... back to the doc on Friday to do a few tests.

Gary


----------



## forestryworks (May 12, 2010)

randymac said:


> dang, where is that kid? I hope he didn't squish himself tryin' something fancy.



+1


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Good Randy... had the cyst in my bum removed on Monday... so I got a little hitch in my getalong... back to the doc on Friday to do a few tests.
> 
> Gary



 Yaaayyyy! I get to say it before anybody else does. Does the removal of the cyst mean that now you're a Perfect A##Hole? I'm sorry, I just couldn't help myself. :greenchainsaw: You can get your revenge by cutting me out of the first log I get hung up in at Farley's.


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Yaaayyyy! I get to say it before anybody else does. Does the removal of the cyst mean that now you're a Perfect A##Hole? I'm sorry, I just couldn't help myself. :greenchainsaw: You can get your revenge by cutting me out of the first log I get hung up in at Farley's.



That joke is soooooooooooooooo old. But appropriate. 

Maybe you could start a thread about bad pitbulls and that would get his attention.


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2010)

slowp said:


> That joke is soooooooooooooooo old. But appropriate.
> 
> Maybe you could start a thread about bad pitbulls and that would get his attention.



Of course the joke is old. I'm old. You use what works.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 12, 2010)

HAHAHA! Almost Bob... almost. 

I still get to have a camera jammed up my backside. I hope it's not one of those big ones you see the cats takin' pictures with on the sidelines of football games. 

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 12, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> HAHAHA! Almost Bob... almost.
> 
> I still get to have a camera jammed up my backside. I hope it's not one of those big ones you see the cats takin' pictures with on the sidelines of football games.
> 
> Gary



**Insert "Large Format" Joke Here**

Hasselblad, ja?

.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 12, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> HAHAHA! Almost Bob... almost.
> 
> I still get to have a camera jammed up my backside. I hope it's not one of those big ones you see the cats takin' pictures with on the sidelines of football games.
> 
> Gary



I have pretty good idea about (Dont ask me how I found out Recently) If you survive the "cleansing" process the cameras the easy part. There I made a personal revelation to the hole friggen world.


----------



## Hddnis (May 13, 2010)

This thread is now making my backside feel uncomfortable.



Mr. HE


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 13, 2010)

*Mr. Happy Gets Hosed...*



Cedarkerf said:


> I have pretty good idea about (Dont ask me how I found out Recently) If you survive the "cleansing" process the cameras the easy part. There I made a personal revelation to the hole friggen world.



Aw heck, that ain't nothin'. I had the procedure where they looked at the inside of my bladder. Wanna guess how they got there?

*YUP!*

So there.


.


----------



## 056 kid (May 13, 2010)

Gary! Dang man, brand new! What a nice part!

Sorry I didnt let you know sooner. keep a lookout for a letter in the mail..

thanks Dude


----------



## GASoline71 (May 14, 2010)

Yup... right off the shelf at the dealer. Glad you're happy with it mang! 

Gary


----------



## bighugetrees (May 14, 2010)

*Morton Jubilee*

Logger's Jubilee is cool.


----------

